# Babe/G-Force Kids due 2/28!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We have been anxiously waiting on these kids since the first week of November when we brought this girl home, and just have 1 more week to wait! :wahoo::leap:

She is bred to CSB Gauge's G-Force *Ennobled*. He's as traditional as traditional comes, but I'm still hoping for color from Babe. She's out of a spotted buck and a paint doe. Her sister is fully spotted! 

Some pictures from today. How many do you think she's got in there? 2, maybe 3 would be my guess. And paint does of course. ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm gonna say two doelings  her and Hyacinth are in the chubby club :cheers:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Gosh she has a big butt  im no good at guessing but I'll try....2 but wouldn't be surprised to see 3  .....I really hope 3 then she will have them sooner lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm gonna say two doelings


That would be perfect.  As long as the kids are colored I don't really care what gender they are, but a paint doe sure would make me happy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Gosh she has a big butt  im no good at guessing but I'll try....2 but wouldn't be surprised to see 3  .....I really hope 3 then she will have them sooner lol


I second that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well hopefully we get what we're hoping for  the last week always reminds me of the song "The final countdown"


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm so excited.  I hope she's a good mom. She is such a sweet doe so I would hope she would be .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girl! Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

gorgeous girl!!! this is going to be a long week for you (and the rest of us....)


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Can't wait to see babies 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She is beautiful. I am saying doe twins with lots of beautiful color!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

She sure is pretty and big. A week left wow I am excited for you. Can hardly wait to see pictures..


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

onder: Just for fun I'm going to guess twins, a paint doe and a traditional buck :-D


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

NOOOOO!!! lol No traditional buck!!!  A paint buck would be fine...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all.  I'll be so thrilled if she gives us a colored doe. Red would be good too. G-Force and a paint doe had a red doe and two traditionals last year.

Here's a video! It's not good, but better than nothin!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I'm guessing triplets, two doelings and a buckling. A paint doe, a _dappled_ paint doe, and a red buck.  Wishful thinking never killed anybody.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I love the 2 kids kind of jumping at her.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How do you get such great shots? And how do you get her to walk away from you are you carrying a circus size syringe with a 150 gage needle on it?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Emzi00 said:


> I'm guessing triplets, two doelings and a buckling. A paint doe, a _dappled_ paint doe, and a red buck.  Wishful thinking never killed anybody.


Haha..that would be AWESOME!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

nancy d said:


> How do you get such great shots? And how do you get her to walk away from you are you carrying a circus size syringe with a 150 gage needle on it?


Very funny! Actually she has been a little flighty these last couple of days, I don't know why as all we do is pet her. She used to be really skittish when we first got her but after a month or so she was really sweet and friendly. Maybe she is just getting uncomfortable....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine will change like that too. Some get nice some get not so nice.....my bff dislikes me right now  lol. Your kids sure are getting big!!! Babe looks so good too  I keep checking but she just won't have them early


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, did she swallow a watermelon?(or five)!? That girl is big! The poor thing must be counting down the days until she gets rid of the little buggers. 
Can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, the kids will all be leaving next Saturday. They won't be quite 3 months, but close enough. Glory will have just turned 3 months the day before. The other two will be a week shy. We are heading way east to get a new doe next Saturday, so are helping deliver them to 3 different farms in that direction. We just have the 3 doelings right now. It will be nice to have some cleared room for the new kids! We still have 4 does who are due.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Look at her! She is very pretty! I am loving the paints...I think I need to add some more color to.my herd! =)

Congrats on adding a new girl soon!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Amber! I love this girl.  And I agree about you needing more paints... They are so fun! 

I am really excited about this new doe... She has no colored goats in her lines that I know of, but she is double bred on Ruger, so that's probably where the color came from. Ruger lines produce a lot of color. She's mostly red with a white stripe on both sides and some white socks. She's due on March 16th bred to a color producing buck, so I am very excited. Her name is Capriole's Reddy To Rock.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> NOOOOO!!! lol No traditional buck!!!  A paint buck would be fine...


Okay, hmmm let me rethink here.... of course your right! It was a paint buck all along! ;-)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh good... I was worried!  ^ 

Babe is still doing well... no obvious changes today. She's been limping around for the past few days. Sometimes she doesn't and other times it looks really bad. Mostly her right front, sometimes it looks like both are bothering her though. I see nothing wrong with it externally and don't feel any heat or swelling. I've had a few does do this before during their last week in pregnancy, I know others have too. Poor girl! She actually went outside today without me walking her out, so that was good to see!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Good news! Whoo hoo! Come on Babe not much longer now!

I have a doe that both front legs swell everytime within the last 3 weeks of pregnancy. She walks around limping but as soon as she kids no more limping. Keeping my fingers crossed that will be the case here also. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh good... I was worried!  ^
> 
> Babe is still doing well... no obvious changes today. She's been limping around for the past few days. Sometimes she doesn't and other times it looks really bad. Mostly her right front, sometimes it looks like both are bothering her though. I see nothing wrong with it externally and don't feel any heat or swelling. I've had a few does do this before during their last week in pregnancy, I know others have too. Poor girl! She actually went outside today without me walking her out, so that was good to see!


I don't blame her for limping.....I remember crying at night because my knees hurt when I was pregnant.....especially my son who I kida gained 60 lbs with lol. But I've had the limping with my does too especially the last week....I just watch for signs of pt and keep a eye on their ankles


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

My guess is she'll kid Thursday or Friday. Definitely no sooner. She just doesn't look ready yet. Last night she didn't come in the barn when all the others did. Caroline had to go out in the dark and get her! I don't know if she was enjoying the nice, ice cold temp outside or what. She didn't touch her grain either. She was acting fine... not dull or depressed. I hope she continues eating though at least for a few more days! If we can make it to Wednesday/Thursday with no problems, she should be good. She was running around a lot yesterday, so maybe she just wore herself out. It was barn cleaning day and she would go running every time we turned the tractor on.


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

Can't wait to see what she has-she sure is pretty (and big!)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Counting the days with you. Can't wait to see what she delivers. Praying for an easy birth for you..


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks... I appreciate it!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pics from today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks like she can't get any bigger! Can't wait to see what the kids look like.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Can't tell if she has dropped any but her bag is filling nicely

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

How exciting!! Love that head of hers!! Hoping she gives you lots an lots of color!!!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Hope she doesn't kid while your traveling Saturday!

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I am hoping she will kid by Saturday.  If not one of us will just stay home. I am thinking she'll go on day 149-150, which would be Thursday/Friday. Her udder felt pretty full tonight which is new. It has been super soft until tonight. She doesn't look the slightest bit dropped.. she's still carrying them high.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't know if there is Sony room there for her to drop maybe she won't 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

I vote when she kids you make a video on how you train your kids to stand so pretty for pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well maybe.  ^ 

Here are some pictures from today. Not much change. Her udder has filled some more. She's been eating VERY well the past few days and doesn't seem too uncomfortable, so life is good!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen! 

Any day now! I hope she doesn't wait.


----------



## goatsoverhumans69 (Feb 26, 2014)

Me either


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatfilledwithcum (Feb 26, 2014)

Damn those are sexy


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Im so excited for you!! I cant wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Marcey!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We just fed the animals and Babe looks a little closer. Her udder is quite a bit bigger and she looks like she is starting to drop. She definitely isn't looking close enough to kid today, but maybe tomorrow! We will be gone most of the day today, but I'll update later this evening. I can't wait!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Looking good. Can't wait to see babies. I always wonder how you get them to stand so good for pictures. By the time I snap the camera I usually get one end of them or the other. lol


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

She has the sweetest face!
I could fall in love with her. Can't wait to see what she is hiding in there!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures from today... she's still not looking real close.  Her udder felt pretty full tonight though. I doubt she'll go tomorrow, but maybe Friday. I don't know... what do you think?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

She looks like she is dropping alittle bag is filling nicely Friday or Saturday

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I say she will go this weekend because you have plans to leave.....but if you stay she will hold out till Monday. 
Seriously though I have no idea she looks close but not overly close. My guess would be a few days


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We just fed the animals and Babe's udder is huge!! It is VERY full and tight. I can't find ligs but never have been able to easily on her. I'll keep you all updated as she progresses.  Hopefully she'll kid sometime tomorrow if not tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is looking good.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures. She's acting no different, but her udder seems like it can't get any fuller. She had some discharge too.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

WOW she does look close!! Happy Kidding!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I would say middle of the night. She is looking about ready. Thinking pink for you and a easy kidding.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Should say you will have babies soon

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

She looks close. Thinking of painted doelings for you!!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She's a beautiful doe! 

(I'm admiring the lack snow there :-D )


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!! A paint doe or two would be terrific.  Nothing new yet... her udder has gotten huge!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ligs are gone, udder is full and babies have dropped... should be this morning/today sometime.  :stars::leap: It's almost midnight right now, and I just checked on her. Nothing happening yet but she looks close.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yay! :stars: thinking pink! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So excited


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's starting to have a lot of whitish/yellow discharge, but everything else is about the same. It is three AM here and I'll check her again in a couple hours. I sure hope she has a paint doe!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

EXCITING!!!!! goooo Babe!!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thinking pink and paint for you


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thinking pink once more! I just had two bucks born an hour ago :/ Good luck!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Good luck 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Happy kidding!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

So excited!! Colored goats are so much fun cause its a surprise with every baby. Happy Kidding!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! She's started having some contractions now, and has been up and down several times. She has a red/brown discharge... very thick. I am very worried she has a dead kid... can that color discharge mean anything else? There was some thick white discharge there with it too. It doesn't stink at all.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

stopped by to see how its going. Good luck. Will check back later..


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Her temp is 102.1. So that makes me feel a little better. Still very worried though...  She has quite a bit of it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've had a good handful with that color everything should be fine. Now I did have a doe that had a kid that was dead from the cord wrapping around his stomach but the only thing that was off there was when that kids sack broke all this nasty brown blood came out....not the normal ooey gooey you normally see. Now stop stressing and tell her to get those kids out


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Jessica. That's encouraging.  I've never seen this before...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I don't know why some do have this color and some don't but if something is wrong with a kid then all signs of it should still be in its sack. 
I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see what you get. I've been checking your thread like three times a dad.....I have kid fever


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll keep ya posted.  I'm excited too! lol Come on paint doelings!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Praying. Today is a good day for babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Nancy.  Yes it is. 

No progress yet...  She hasn't been pushing yet. Just contractions here and there and lots of moaning and groaning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

I just started following yesterday, but I'm already excited for you, lol. Crossing my fingers for gorgeous, healthy kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Babe is still not making any progress... I've only seen her push once and that was 20 minutes ago with nothing since then. Maybe this is normal for her, but I wish she would speed things up a bit! I've felt her several times and she'll starting talking softly and push... but then will stop as soon as I take my hand back. I feel nothing solid in there yet. Hopefully all is well.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just found and pulled a 4lb dead traditional buck...  Looked like he had been dead for a long time. I'm wondering if that was what made Babe so sick a month ago. I know she has at least one live kid as we have felt kids kicking. I sure hope there aren't any more dead ones.....


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh I so sorry Victoria, hope everything goes better!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, so sorry.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Omg I am so sorry...I told you not to worry and your were right  I can't tell you how sorry I am  
Please next one come out a healthy little girl!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry about the buck


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh no! I'm sorry about the dead kid. hoping for at least one healthy and alive doeling still in there!!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry about your loss how is she progressing. I hope the rest goes alright. I feel so sad for you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry  hopefully there are some doe kids in there for you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well.... that was horrible. 3 dead kids later we finally got a live one!! Here he is.  Thank you Lord! 

First came the trad buck. Then a TINY kid we couldn't even distinguish, then a tiny paint doe, and then this guy. I haven't weighed him yet, but he's not huge.  Too bad it's a buck but LOVE his color! 

Babe is a terrific mom. She loves her baby.  Poor thing... that was awful. She was SO worn out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie! I'm so sorry about the rest of the kids. You have been having one tough year. Glad Babe is doing ok.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh wow! i'm SOOO sorry!!!! congrats on the little guy. he's adorable!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, quads! So sorry about the other three, but one live is better than none! He's a handsome boy for sure!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

His color is very cool! I'm glad you were able to save one kid. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh he is a cutie!! Sorry about the other three  but so glad one made it! You gonna keep him?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

so sorry about your losses but congrats on the buck, he's gorgeous.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

AW, he is cute. So sorry you guys have had such a rough year. Praying the rest of 2014 goes much better for you.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Dang! That's a rough way to end the waiting game. But at least you're not completely empty handed. The silver lining in the cloud. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I never want to have another kidding season like this one again! It has been horrible!!! But it has all worked out..

Babe and the little guy are doing great. Babe has eaten and drank and is being a WONDERFUL mom! The little guy is nice and strong is very smart. He is so gorgeous!

Here are some pictures


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Geeze, you poor girls have had a rough past few months! Congrats on the buck kid, he is adorable.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow is a keeper?
He is a miracle! One dead kid usually means there's more. Thank God he must have been well protected in the basement.
One time I helped a friend whose doe presented empty bubble. It must have been 3 hrs before we got there. First kid was live breech, the 2nd a mooshed pancake preemie.
Told the owner there was one more way down & it was probably expired as I was pulling handfuls of old dry blood but the kid was live & viable.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Nancy and Sydney!

Babe actually had three dead kids Nancy...one 4lb dead buck, one teeny mummified skeleton, and another 4lb dead paint doe. Sure was aweful but a HUGE relief when we pulled him out!!! I just can't believe how well he is doing....seems like he would be sick with three dead womb-mates. I can't believe she wasn't sick either.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And YES he is a keeper for sure! 

A couple more pics...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Awww!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

makes him that much more precious.


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

:hug:

He's definitely a gorgeous little one!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some more pictures.  Name suggestions??? Needs to start with a "B". Sire is G-Force... Brute Force?  

He'll more than likely be a keeper.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just weighed him. 9.4lbs! Not bad at all!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What a handsome guy! Thank goodness he's alive and well, because he's gorgeous and will make a great breeding buck, I bet.

Make the b stand for "beauty " force, cuz he's just so darn pretty lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

First....I'm so sorry you had something so awful happen to you. I am really truly confused why 3 of them would die....I guess just total sucky luck and I'm sorry you went threw it.
Now for this guy!!!! BIG congrats. He looks totally identical to one of my 'wonderful' (  ) bottle babies sable. I number here sable because it sounded like saddle and it looks like a saddle marking on her back....but this guy needs a name with total meaning!!! I can't think of anything but I would go with something that shows how much of a surviver he is......or you could go with a b name I have for one of my kids....Mr. Bean ;P


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol... I don't think Mr. Bean fits... :lol: Yeah, he needs a good name.  

He is pretty cool. Can't wait to watch him grow!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I like Brute Force!

Boy Wonder
Bear Strength
Brawn Solo (to sound like Han Solo)

He is so darn cute!!!! I love the picture of him sitting like a puppy


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Are you going to name him lightning bolt or flash lightning for the white marks on his side. He sure is pretty. I am sorry about the others especially the paint doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Blessed Force


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the name suggestions!  

Yeah, it is too bad about that paint doe.  I'm thrilled with this guy though, and am just glad we got ONE alive kid!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Omg I'm so sorry about the loses but look at that nice buck you have there

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Aww....So cute 
I'm so sorry about the other kids, that must have been a big disappointment to you  

What about....
Big Money
Blast Off
Born Free
Battle Cry

Personally, I really like the last one, but that's just me


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the losses. 

The little guy is super cute, congrats on him.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Ariella!! I like those names!  

Thanks Pam and Renae. :hug: That sure was an unexpected surprise.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Pulling three dead ones would be very heartbreaking. Glad you got this lil guy (I guess not so lil)! He sure is a looker! Sorry I got nothing for names..


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It was.  Especially since they all came in a row so we didn't know if there was going to be a live one!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Call us crazy.......... but Caroline (lol, I can blame her) came up with the brilliant idea to get a "bottle baby" doeling to graft on to Babe(while still keeping the buck on). She is an amazing mom and has TONS of milk. Seriously doubt it will work, but we figured it is worth a try! I talked with a friend and sure enough she has two paint doelings that she offered us. Both are being dam raised at the moment. One was born yesterday and the other a couple days ago. They both have TONS of potential and I am thrilled about them! We'll probably get the one that was born a few days ago. If this doesn't work a friend down the road is going to bottle feed her for us. They do an amazing job bottle feeding, and enjoy doing it. Very handy friends!!  

We'll be leaving in and hour 1/2 or so, around 6am. Delivering 2 doelings on our way out and picking up one of these little girls on the way back! I'll update later today!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh wow! can't wait for pics!!!!! and really handy neighbours!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's exciting!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the doeling born on the 24th.  The other is mostly white with a red tail/rump.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable. I hope Babe takes her with no problem.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck, precious babies there. :-D


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I sure hope it will work!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Let us know how it works out!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

So sorry about all the losses. It truly has been a tough year.

That little buck is very nice! Love the colors and Congrats on the new doe kid I will send prayers that she takes her no problem! =)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The new doeling is home and doing well. I love her! She rode all 4 hours home in my lap and didn't pee until we were about 5 minutes from home... lol. Babe keeps trying to bite her.  Her buckling is in the house and she is acting like she never had a kid. She's not panicking at all that her buck is gone. We'll give them some time and hope Babe comes around.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been MIA the past few days, and just now reading this! OMG I am so sorry about the losses  That is just heartbreaking and frustrating all at the same time! SO glad you got a big, healthy, BEAUTIFUL boy to heal the pain of the losses!

The doeling is just way too cute for her own good! I saw your other post in the meat section with pics of her, she's GORGEOUS! ♥
Hopefully after a few days Babe will accept both babies and raise them with love.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Candice.  I love this little girl! If Babe accepts her, I will be SO happy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is going well.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry about the 3 dead kids :hug: but WOW isn't he a beauty!!!!!
I love the name Brute Force. I think that would be perfect for the little guy.

That little doe is beautiful. I hope everything works out. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Still haven't decided on a name... but Brute Force is likely to be the one.  

It's still not going great with the doe, but we're making some progress. She nurses great from Babe, but Babe still doesn't like her.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

How are things going with Babe and the doe? Still improving I hope!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No progress has been made... she's basically a bottle kid, but without the bottle making part! We just let her nurse off Babe every few hours and hold Babe. We are going to start her on a bottle this morning and let our friends raise her.  Oh well, it was worth a try!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Have you tried to take her kid away till feeding time?? That way if she wants her kid she needs to let the girl eat too. That's how we graft calf's on.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree it was worth a try. At least you have some very good friends.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Have you tried vanilla? Lots of people find that to work lately. Dab some vanilla around her butt and face, and Babes nose.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, tried that Jessica... didn't work. We've tried just about everything!! I even put little (same colored) jackets on both kids, and covered every inch of hair that was not covered by the jacket with molasses (vanilla would have been a WHOLE LOT easier!!). And I put it on Babe's nose and up both nostrils, lol! Poor goats. That didn't work either. I think Babe can visually tell the difference, as there is no way they smelled different after all that!!! :GAAH:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some new pictures.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Have you tried vanilla? Lots of people find that to work lately. Dab some vanilla around her butt and face, and Babes nose.


Yep, just did. Didn't work either... There's no way we are going to make Babe except her at this point. It's just getting worse. Babe has started kicking at her when she tries to nurse, without even looking to see who it is. It's like she can feel the difference!! :GAAH:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks quite full of herself. I think you have a little stinker on your hands.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

He is absolutely adorable! He'll get some attention for sure.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Victoria Babe is just too dog gone smart!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He is pretty darn cute...  He has started filling out and should turn into a really nice buck. If he ends up anything like his half sisters Dandi and Ace he will be nice for sure. 

Babe is too smart for her own good... I didn't know goats could be as smart as she has shown to be!! It's almost frustrating. :doh: lol


----------

